# Reo, What's The Fuss All About?



## Spyker (30/5/14)

Well, I now know why people love them so much.

I got mine today but had to wait until tonight to put a coil on the RM2. I used 12 wraps of 26g with an ID of 1.37mm. Came to 1.4ohm on the tester. Threaded some cotton and fired that baby up!

Oh my word! I'm in heaven! Flavour is alot better than on my MVP/Nautilus and the clouds are out of this world! I'm sitting here typing this with a bit if a nic buzz, never had this on the MVP.

I'm hooked!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (31/5/14)

Congrats on your excellent purchase Spyker, and welcome to Reoville! Mmm, we can say we told you so, but dont think we actually did.... 

On that same ID, drop a couple of wraps off the coils, try it at 1ohm or just below, marvelous indeed! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (31/5/14)

congrats dude look after her. the airhole is slightly modified to accommodate lower ohms. at 1ohm that thing really chucks the vapor!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Golf (31/5/14)

Congrats dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Glad you like it, @Spyker. You might have to lower you nic strength for the Reo, especially if you go lower resistance.


----------



## Silver (31/5/14)

Enjoy @Spyker 
My thoughts exactly on my first 1.4 ohm setup,
Go for it!


----------



## Spyker (1/6/14)

Dropped it to .9Ohms and what a difference!

I'm in love...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (1/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Dropped it to .9Ohms and what a difference!
> 
> I'm in love...



Yip that's my average sweet spot as well


----------



## steve (1/6/14)

Congrats on your excellent purchase @Spyker . i also love mine at about 0.9 ohms . went low (for me) this weekend and was vaping 0.6 but back to work tommorow so back to around 1 ohm. The reo is absolutely my all day and night device pretty much and the best piece of vape gear i have ever bought !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (2/6/14)

steve said:


> Congrats on your excellent purchase @Spyker . i also love mine at about 0.9 ohms . went low (for me) this weekend and was vaping 0.6 but back to work tommorow so back to around 1 ohm. The reo is absolutely my all day and night device pretty much and the best piece of vape gear i have ever bought !!


I think you need to change your avatar mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (2/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> I think you need to change your avatar mate


I agree have been thinking that for ages now !!


----------

